# B&D 7614-04 type 1



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

do all routers have the ability to leave their cradles or what ever they are called!
just got this old one and i want to mount it under a tabletop but to easily remove it for changing bits.
so far i have not found a release button other than the big lever for alterning the depth.
thanks all


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Yes most can 

Black and Decker 7614-04 Parts List and Diagram - Type 1 : eReplacementParts.com

BLACK & DECKER ROUTER - Brantford Tools & Hardware For Sale - Kijiji Brantford Canada.

===



anon125 said:


> do all routers have the ability to leave their cradles or what ever they are called!
> just got this old one and i want to mount it under a tabletop but to easily remove it for changing bits.
> so far i have not found a release button other than the big lever for alterning the depth.
> thanks all


----------



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

That last one at $75 was expensive!
still have not found a release button
thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Looks like you will need to take at look at the rack gear to see how it works.
You may need to remove it..so it will let the motor come out free.
You still have the bar clamp to lock it in place..


========



anon125 said:


> That last one at $75 was expensive!
> still have not found a release button
> thanks


----------



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks
nothing obvious!


----------

